# FTP://name.domain.xy



## rickinator (6. Juli 2004)

hallo
Wie kann ich eine ftp:// website erstellen

das ergebnis sollte so wie bei der domain sain.

ftp://ftp.gericom.com

als beispiel die gericom website

danke rickinator


----------



## Theeagle (6. Juli 2004)

na die von gericom haben doch da einfach nur nen ganz normalen FTP server laufen.
das ist keine website oder so...einfach FTP selbst.


----------



## rickinator (6. Juli 2004)

ja und wie kann ich das bei mir machen


----------



## Theeagle (6. Juli 2004)

Hast du den einen eigenen Server?

Wenn du nur Webspace bei einem anbieter wie 1und1 oder strato hast kommste da nur mit nem eigenen PW rein.

da müsstest du dann so vorgehen:
deine addy zur hp ist zum beispiel: http://www.mypage.de
per FTP kommste da jetz so drauf: ftp://www.mypage.de

danach öffnet sich ein fenster wode nach username und passwort gefragt wirst.
dort gibst du dann deine FTP-Zugangsdatei ein.
Geht natürlich auch nur wenn dein Webspace FTP hat. (haben aber alle..wenns nicht gerade ne web.visitenkarte ist)

Wenn das funktioniert kannste einen FTP account einrichten mit einem nutzernamen und einem passwort das du sonst nirgens verwendest()

dann kannst du auf deine Homepage einen Link machen der so aussieht:
ftp://eingerichteterusername:daspasswort@www.mypage.de


hoffe ich konnte helfen.
(http://www.the-reality.net)


----------



## Ben Ben (6. Juli 2004)

einen FTP-Server installieren
Wo ist denn bei dir? Auf nem einfachen Webspacepaket, per DynDNS angebundener Rechner @home, Dediserver, whatever...


----------



## rickinator (6. Juli 2004)

DANKE für deine Hilfe. ich hab ihn auf einem webspacepaket bei http://www.world4you.com


----------



## Theeagle (6. Juli 2004)

auf nem einfachen Webspacepaket kann man kein FTP-Server einrichten...
das einzigste was da noch gehen würde (neben der oben beschriebenen variante) ist nen PHP-Script das die ordner ausließt.

wie hier: http://www.the-reality.net/index.php?site=php/portf_read/file&show=scat1&style=


----------



## rickinator (6. Juli 2004)

ich kann aber keinen ftp account einrichten. mit eigenen benutzernamen und kennwort


----------



## rickinator (6. Juli 2004)

ja und wie geht das wieder


----------



## Theeagle (6. Juli 2004)

das ist nen PHP-Script.
kann ich dir schicken wennde willst.
Das ließt das deine ordnerstruktur und die daten aus und zeigt sie so an.
mein ICQ#:  169-814-642

du kommst mit diesem langen link natürlich auch per FTP auf deinen space...aber den link kannste ja niemand geben wenn da dein persönliches webspace passwort drinsteht...da kann ja jeder machen was es will.
also wennde kein richtigen FTP server hast ist das ganze eh nen sicherheitsrisiko.

dann lieber so ein script nehmen wie ich es hab.


----------



## rickinator (6. Juli 2004)

ja bitte an patrick-riedl@aon.at

danke


----------



## rickinator (6. Juli 2004)

bitte auch die erklärung wie ich es einbauen kann mitschicken

Danke lg rickinator


----------



## Theeagle (6. Juli 2004)

ok..mail ist raus. hf, gl


----------

